# Tecumseh Motor Repair -Help



## snow4 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a MTD Model 316E640F000 Snow Blower with a Tecumseh Model HMSK80 155545T Motor. It had no spark so I replaced the Ignition coil. Upon reassembling the machine. It starts but after a few seconds the motor starts to rev very high then shuts off also sparks come out of the exhaust. Not sure what to do next. I thought that if it all went back together without touching any adjusting screws it should just run fine. That's not the case. PLEASE HELP. I have been lucky that it hasn't snowed very much yet.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

did you gap the coil against the flywheel?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Is it possible that you ran the new wires next to the carb and either it is jamming the governor or maybe you knocked a spring loose?


----------



## snow4 (Dec 31, 2012)

Do you know what the gap would be? The wires should be clear and 
I haven't touched any springs or screws. I have one other question if your familar with this unit. Where does the bracket for the grounding wires mount to? I ripped the unit apart too fast like an idiot and forget where that bracket was mounted. Thanks for your help.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

So far as the gap, I usually turn the flywheel so the magnets are away from the coil and then slip a business card in between the legs on the coil and the flywheel. Push the coil up tightly against the card and tighten it down.

Sorry, can't help you with your other question, but I can say I know what you'e talking about. Been there, done that myself.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I think that grounding wire block would go on the bottom screw of the recoil housing below the carb.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I will have to check but if you are talking about a small metal bracket that was mounted near/on the coil. one hole would be a key slot (bottom one) and one a screw hole (top one) there is a small grooved stud on the lower left of the coil for the bootom hole and when it slides into the slot the upper hole lines up with the mounting screw for the coil and the wire goes under that screw.

there are variations


----------



## snow4 (Dec 31, 2012)

I found the gap and gapped the coil. I runs without reving but sounds like it doesn't have enough throttle. If the govenor rod is bent a little will that affect the throttle? or should I get a new one I bent it to get it back behind the exhaust. It needs a lot of choke for it to run on its own and then it runs and then revs just a little runs and revs a little is that common? Thanks for your help


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

dont touch the governor rod, on the bottom of the carb try turning it out, counter clockwise a touch.


----------



## snow4 (Dec 31, 2012)

Now I went to start it after the adjustment and it just keeps cranking it has spark. Do you think there isn't enough gap at the coil?


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

for the gap the business card has always been good to me. but I line up the coil and the magnets on the fly wheel. put the card in between, let the magnet pull coil against flywheel (with card between) and tighten.

sorry not a lot of time with the kids running around. by a touch I meant less than an 1/8 of a turn. go back in, get ir running, and turn in until runs rough then out until runs rough. setting should be mid way between the 2 "roughs"

to start from scratch:

all the way in...lightly seated...out 1 and 1/2 turns. start it, in until runs rough then out past 1 and 1/2 half till it runs rough. setting should be mid way between the 2 "roughs"


----------



## snow4 (Dec 31, 2012)

I finally got a chance to get back to it. I did what you suggested and it is running very smooth with the adjustment.Thanks for your help I would be up the creek in repair bills if it wasn't for your advice. Thanks again.


----------

